

Impress.js presentation tool  - najhr999
http://bartaz.github.com/impress.js/#/bored

======
andrewkkirk
Cool technology, but not what I really want to see as an audience member.

The 3D, transitions, and movement make me too cognizant of technology involved
in the presentation, which serves to detract from the presentation content.

